# حضـــــور الله كخبرة شركة وحياة أبدية



## مونيكا 57 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

* 
حضـــــور الله كخبرة شركة وحياة أبدية​عناوين الموضوع : كالتالي


1 – مقدمة عامة

2 – أولاً العهد القديم :
أ – مقدمة 
ب – حضور الله وتابوت العهد : 
* مقدمة 
أولاً : الله حاضر بعمله
ثانياً : الله حاضر بكلمته
ثالثاً : تابوت العهد في رجاء إسرائيل والعهد الجديد

جـ – حضور الله وسكناه :
* مقدمة 
أولاً : الفاني والباقي 
ثانياً : الله يُقيم فينا ونحن نُقيم فيه 

3 – ثانياً : العهد الجديد
أ – عطية حضور الله في شخص يسوع المسيح
ب – حتمية حضور المسيح لتحقيق المقابلة مع الله


4 – ثالثاً : مكان حضور الله
أ – حضور المسيح في اجتماعتنا
ب – حضور المسيح في الافخارستيا
ج – المسيح حاضر فينا بالروح

5 – ملخص عام وخاتمة

6 – رابعاً : علامات حضور الله 
أ – السلام
ب – الفرح

7 – خامساً : مفاعيل حضور الله 
أ – حضور الله يُقدس الإنسان
ب – حضور المسيح وحده يُخلَّص الإنسان
ج – المقدسات والشفاء – أحداث واقعية

8 – سادساً شروط حضور الله
أ – مخافة الله :
مقدمة
أولاً : من الخوف البشري إلى مخافة الله
ثانياً : مخافة الله والثقة به
ثالثاً : مخافة العقبات الإلهية
رابعاً : مخافة الله والدين

ب – القداسة
جـ - عدم الاستهتار والانتباه*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

[*2]
حضـــــور الله كخبرة شركة وحياة أبدية

[1] مقدمـــــــــــــة عامـــــــــــــــة​

الله ليس هو العالي فقط ، بل هو القريب جداً : " قريب أنت يا رب وكل وصاياك حق " ( مز119 : 151 ) ، أنه كائن أعلى لا يعزله كماله عن العالم ، وفي نفس الوقت يتميز عنه بعلو فائق غير مدرك في علوه أو كماله المتسع ، فهو لا يُقارن بآخر وإلى ملائكته يُنسب حماقة والسموات ليست بطاهرة أمامه ، ولا يتبرر أمامه مولود امرأة : " هوذا عبيده لا يأتمنهم و إلى ملائكته ينسب حماقة " ( أيوب 4 : 18 ) ، " السماوات غير طاهرة بعينيه " (أيوب 15 : 15 ).

+ هو الإله المخلص الحاضر مع شعبه : " أنتم رأيتم ما صنعت بالمصريين . وأنا حملتكم على أجنحة النسور وجئت بكم إلىَّ . فالآن أن سمعتم لصوتي وحفظتم عهدي تكونون لي مملكة كهنة وأمة مقدسة " ( خروج 19 : 4 – 6 )


+ هو الله الآب الحاضر في ابنه لأنه معه في ذات الجوهر الواحد بلا انفصال : " والذي أرسلني هو معي – حضور وتأييد – ولم يتركني الآب وحدي لأني في كل حين أفعل ما يُرضيه " ( يوحنا 8 : 29 ) ، " لست وحدي فأن الآب معي " ( يوحنا 16: 32 ) 
ويقول الأب متى المسكين في شرح إنجيل يوحنا الجزء الأول ص 540 :
[ فالكلمة قبل التجسد كان عند الله كائناً معه ، ابناً في حضن أبيه ، وبعد التجسد صار الآب عند الابن كائناً معه . لأن الابن المتجسد لم يُفارق الآب قط ، ولم يُفارق الآب الابن ، فجوهر الألوهة يجمعهما ، ويجمعهما جوهر الحب المتبادل أيضاً وبالتساوي ، والحب بعد التجسد صار من جهة الآب مُعلناً بالإرسالية ، الآب أحب الابن وأرسله . أما من جهة الابن فاستُعلن فيه بالطاعة المطلقة للآب . طاعة مذعنة حتى إلى أداء الموت ، ولكن لم تكن قط طاعة مَذلّه أو إذلالاً ، بل طاعة رضا وارتضاء ، طاعة حب واسترضاء ، طاعة تُحيطها المسرة من كل جانب . طاعة قوتها العمل الجاد واحتمال المخاطر ، وليست بمشاعر بشرية تتوقف عند الخطر : " ولم يتركني الآب وحدي ، لأني في كل حين أفعل ما يُرضيه " ]

+ هو الله الحاضر في جميع الذين يُحييهم روح ابنه ، والذين يحبونه حباً بنوياً : " لأن كل الذين منقادون بروح الله فأولئك هو أبناء الله . إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا آبا الآب ، ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوين حسب قصده " ( رو8: 13 و 14 و 28 )

+ أنه حاضر في كل الأزمنة ، لأنه يُسيطر على الزمن ، وهو الأول والآخر ، البداية والنهاية : " هكذا يقول الرب ملك إسرائيل وفاديه قدوس إسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود . أنا الأول وأنا الآخر ولا إله غيري " ( إش 44: 6 ) ، " اسمع لي يا يعقوب وإسرائيل الذي دعوته . أنا الأول وأنا الآخر " ( إش 48: 12 ) ، " أنا هو الألف والياء ، البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر ( قدير = صباؤوت = إله القوات ) على كل شيء " ( رؤ 1: 8 ) ، " أنا هو الألف والياء ، البداية والنهاية ، الأول والآخر " ( رؤ 22: 13 )



عموماً فإن حضور الله حقيقة واقعية غير مادية ، وإن ظهرت بعلامات محسوسة ، إلا أنه يكون حضور الكائن الروحي الذي يغمر خليقته بحبه الشديد ( أنظر مزمور 139 ) .
وهو بحضوره الفائق يهب الخليقة حياة " ولا يُخدم بأيادي الناس كأنه محتاج إلى شيء ، إذ هو يُعطي الجميع حياة ونفساً وكل شيء ، وصنع من دم واحد ( إنسان واحد ) كل أمه من الناس يسكنون على وجه الأرض وحتم بالأوقات المعينة وبحدود مساكنهم لكي يطلبوا الله ( يبحثون عن الإله الواحد ) لعلهم يتلمسونه ( يهتدون إليه ) فيجدونه ، مع أنه عن كل واحد منا ليس بعيداً . لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد لأننا أيضاً ذُريته " ( أعمال 17 : 25 – 28 ) 
والله بمحبة يرغب في أن يمنح ذاته للإنسان ليجعل منه شاهد حقيقي على حضوره الخاص وسط هذا العالم ليرفع الإنسان لمرتبة الألوهة ( كبنين ) في الابن الوحيد الإله الحقيقي الكلمة المتجسد : " ليكون الجميع واحداً كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فيَّ وأنا فيك ، ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني " ( يوحنا 17 : 21 ) 
فالمؤمن الحقيقي المولد من الله بالمعمودية المقدسة ومُسح بالميرون ، يشترك مع الكنيسة كلها بانضمامه إلى يسوع في اتحاد المحبة الذي يجمع بين الآب والابن ( يوحنا 5: 19 – 20 ؛ 10 : 15 و 30 ؛ يو1: 3 ) ، فاتحاد المؤمنين ببعضهم البعض في ربنا يسوع ، يصبح دليل مثالي على تحقيق عملي وفعلي في الواقع الحاضر : " والكلمة صار جسداً وحل فينا " ، " ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغير لتلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح " ( 2كو 3: 18 ) .

+++ باختصار شديد +++

الله حاضر مع الإنسان في كل حال من الأحوال ، فهو قريب جداً منه ، بل يُمكننا القول أنه أقرب إليه من نفسه ، يُتابع مسيرته الطويلة عبر التاريخ وكل الأيام بهدوء دون ضجة ليقوده للخلاص الأبدي والحياة الأبدية !!!
والله حاضر بعمله في الخليقة وفي الإنسان وكل الظروف المحيطة به ، وحاضر على الأخص في الذين يحبونه كبنين بالتبني في المسيح ، وعموماً هو حاضر في كل زمان ومكان ، والإنسان يشهد لحضوره بالاتحاد السري به وإظهار ذلك في أعماله وبالأكثر المحبة [ المُترجمة في طاعة الوصية ] التي هي الدليل الحقيقي على حضور الله في قلب الإنسان وفكره ، ودليل قاطع على الاتحاد الصادق مع الله في المسيح بالروح القدس ...*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*[3]
حضـــــور الله كخبرة شركة وحياة أبدية

[2] أولاً العهـــــد القـــــديم
أ - مقدمـــــــــــــــــــة​الله – في الأصل – في سرّ المحبة خلق الإنسان لحياة شركة مقدسه معه ، يكون فيها معه حاضر في لقاء مستمر مفرح ومُشبع للنفس ، والعلاقة – في هذه الشركة - تكون علاقة حب متبادل ، ولكن حينما أخطأ الإنسان هرب من هذا الحضور بسبب تعلقه بما هو غير الله ، أو بالخير الوهمي الذي صوره له عدو كل خير ، فانحرف عن طريق الحب وانفتح على ما هو غير الله المحب وتشوه طبعه الأصلي وضاع المثل ، ولكن لم يفقد الإنسان صورة الله نهائياً بل انطمست وتشوهت فجال ضالاً لا يقدر أن يرى الله وأن يتمتع بحضوره الخاص ، لأن طبعه اختلف عن طبعه البسيط الأصلي ، والذهن المنفتح على الله – بتلقائية – تلوث وانغلق عن النور الإلهي إذ غشته ظلمة الشر الذي أدى للفساد ..

ولكن الله ظل يلاحقه بندائه خلال تاريخ الخلاص كله منذ لحظة سقوطه واختفاءه من محضر الله ولقاءه المجيد ، إذ ينُادي دائماً : أين أنت ؟
" وسمعا صوت الرب الإله ماشياً في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار ، فاختبأ آدم وامرأته ( بعد السقوط ) من وجه الرب الإله في وسط شجر الجنة ، فنادى الرب الإله : آدم أين أنت " ( تك 3: 8 – 9 )



+ الوعد بحضور الله :
على مستوى العهد القديم أظهر الله ذاته لأُناس مختارين يقويهم ويثبتهم بحضوره الفائق مقيماً معهم عهد فالله قال لإبراهيم : " و أقيم عهدي بيني و بينك و بين نسلك من بعدك في أجيالهم عهداً أبديا لأكون إلهاً لك و لنسلك من بعدك " ( تك 17 : 7 )
ويقول الله لإسحق :" فأكون معك وأُباركك لأني لك ولنسلك أُعطي جميع هذه البلاد وأُفي بالقسم الذي أقسمت لإبراهيم أبيك " ( تك 26 : 3 )
ويقول ليعقوب : " ها أنا معك وأحفظك حيثما تذهب وأردك إلى هذه الأرض لأني لا أتركك حتى أفعل ما كلمتك به " ( تك 28 : 15 )
ويقول لموسى الذي يكلفه بتحرير شعبه ليكون وسطهم حاضراً : " فقال إني أكون معك وهذه تكون لك العلامة إني أرسلتك حينما تخرج الشعب من مصر ، تعبدون الله على هذا الجبل " ( خر 3 : 12 )

ويوحي الله لشعبه باسمه العظيم الذي يضمن أنه سيكون معهم بحضوره الخاص جداً مثلما كان مع آبائهم : " فقال الله لموسى أهيه الذي أهيه ???????( أنا هو الذي هو – أكون الذي أكون ) ، وقال هكذا تقول ( تُجيب ) لبني إسرائيل يهوه ?????? ( هو الذي هو ) إله آبائكم إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب أرسلني إليكم ، هذا أسمي إلى الأبد وهذا ذكري إلى دورٍ فدورٍ " ( خر 3: 14 – 15 )
وإذ يعلن الله اسمه يهوه ، يُعرف ذاته " أنا الذي هو " " أنا الكائن " ، أصل الكيان وأقيم الوجود ، وبالطبع المعنى عميق وفيه تجلي خاص لله واستعلان يفوق كل إدراكات البشر ، وهو قد جعل من نفسه مرافق خاص لشعبه بحضور ملازم لهم في كل خطواتهم : " فإنه بماذا يُعْلَم إني وجدت نعمه في عينيك أنا وشعبك . أليس بمسيرتك معنا . فنمتاز أنا وشعبك عن جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الأرض" ( خر 33: 16 )


فالوعد بالحضور الذي نطق به الله أثناء إقامة العهد : " وقال إن وجدت نعمة في عينيك أيها السيد فليسر السيد في وسطنا . فأنه شعب صلب ( قساة ) الرقبة . واغفر إثمنا وخطيتنا واتخذنا مُلكاً . فقال ( الرب ) ها أنا قاطع عهداً قُدام جميع شعبك أفعل عجائب لم تُخلق في كل الأرض وفي جميع الأمم فيرى جميع الشعب الذي أنت في وسطه فعل الرب إن الذي أنا فاعله معك رهيب " ( خر 34: 9 – 10 )
ويجدد الوعد بالحضور الدائم لمختاريه الذين يقود بهم شعبه ، مثل يشوع والقضاة : " لا يقف إنسان في وجهك كل أيام حياتك كما كنت مع موسى أكون معك لا أهملك ولا أتركك ، تشدد وتشجع لأنك أنت تُقسم لهذا الشعب الأرض التي حلفت ( أقسمت ) لآبائهم أن أُعطيهم " ( يشوع 1: 5 – 6 )
" فقال له الرب ( لجدعون ) إني أكون معك وستضرب المديانيين كرجلٌ واحد " ( قضاة 6: 16 )
" وكبر صموئيل وكان الرب معهُ ولم يدع شيئاً من جميع كلامه يسقط إلى الأرض " ( 1صم 3: 19 ) وهكذا يجدد الله عهده مع الملوك والأنبياء ...


وابتدأ الوعد يأخذ صورته الكاملة حينما تنبأ أشعياء بميلاد ابن الله الذي عليه يقوم الخلاص ، ويحقق حضور الله بكل اتساعه الحلو : " ويُعطيكم السيد نفسه آية . ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل " ( أش 7: 14 )
فأصبح الوعد بحضور الله بنفسه وشخصه يتخذ بعد آخر في داخل الزمان نفسه ، في تجليه بتجسد الكلمة ، عمانوئيل = الله معنا ، وسيعلن الله ويكشف حضوره لجميع الأمم :
" قومي استنيري لأنه جاء نورك ، ومجد الرب أشرق عليكِ . لأنه ها هي الظلمة تُغطي الأرض والظلام الدامس الأمم . أما عليكِ فيُشرق الرب ومجده ( رأينا مجده أنظر يوحنا 1 ) عليكِ يُرى ، فتسير الأمم في نورك والملوك في ضياء إشراقك . أرفعي عينيكِ حواليكِ وانظري : قد اجتمعوا كلهم . جاءوا إليكِ : يأتي بنوك من بعيد وتُحمل بناتك على الأيدي . حينئذٍ تنظرين وتُزينين ويُخفق قلبك ويتسع لأنه تتحول إليكِ ثروة البحر ويأتي إليكِ غنى الأمم . تُغطيكِ كثرة الجمال ( قافلة الجِمال ) بُكران مديان وعيفة كلها تأتي من سبأ . تحمل ذهباً ولباناً وتُبَشر بتسابيح الرب ( مبشرين بأمجاد الرب ) ( إش 60 : 1 – 6 )*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع 

مونيكا حبيبتى 

شكراااااااااااااااا لمجهودك الجميل

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*[4]
حضـــــور الله كخبرة شركة وحياة أبدية
[3] تابع / أولاً : العهـــــد القـــــديم
ب - حضور الله وتابوت العهـــــد​
+ مقدمة : 
نعلم أن الله أمر موسى بصنع خيمة تكون وسط شعبه، فصُنع الخيمة بكل محتوياتها لم تكن شيئاً ابتدعه بني إسرائيل بتفكيرهم أو حتى موسى بحكمته وفطنته ، ولكنها كانت برسم الله نفسه وتدبيره في كل ما فيها ومقاييسها وطقس العبادة فيها ونظام خدمتها ، لأنها كانت تصويراً منظوراً للمسكن السماوي الذي أراه الله لموسى في الجبل : " بحسب ما أنا أُريك من مثال المسكن ، ومثال جميع آنيته " ( خروج 25: 9 ) ؛ " وانظر فاصنعها على مثالها الذي أُظهر لك في الجبل " ( خروج 25: 40 ؛ أنظر 26 : 30 ) ...

وقد جعلها الله مكان تجليه العظيم ، لتعبر عن حضوره الخاص وسط شعبه إسرائيل ، وكانت تُسمى الخيمة : المسكن أو ( الشاكيناه ) ، لأنها مسكن الله مع شعبه أو على نحو أدق مسكن الله وسط شعبه ، لذلك كان وضع الخيمة في وسط إسرائيل ، أي هي المركز الملتف حوله الشعب ، لأن الله بذاته هو مركز حياة الشعب ، وهي تعتبر المكان الرسمي والقانوني للقاء الله مع شعبه ...

وكان تابوت العهد إحدى العلامات الظاهرة لهذا الحضور الإلهي المجيد والمهوب والمملوء مجداً : ففي تابوت من خشب مستطيل أبعاده 125 × 75 × 75 سم ، فيه الكلمات المكتوبة حسب فكر الله ووصيه عهده على الحجر : " في ذلك الوقت قال لي الرب أنحت لك لوحين من حجر مثل الأولين واصعد إلىَّ إلى الجبل واصنع لك تابوتاً من خشب فاكتب على اللوحين الكلمات التي كانت على اللوحين الأولين اللذين كسرتهما ، وتضعهما في التابوت ، فصنعت تابوتاً من خشب السنط ونحت لوحين من حجر مثل الأولين وصعدت إلى الجبل واللوحان في يدي ، فكُتب على اللوحين مثل الكتابة الأولى الكلمات العشر التي كلمكم بها الرب في الجبل من وسط النار في يوم الاجتماع وأعطاني الرب إياها ثم انصرفت ونزلت من الجبل ووضعت اللوحين في التابوت الذي صنعت فكانا هناك كما أمرني الرب " ( تثنيه 10: 1 – 5 ) 

ويعتبر التابوت المغطى بصفيحة من الذهب [ أي الكفارة ، وفوقها الكاروبين ] هي عرش الله أو موطئ قدميه : " لندخل إلى مسكنه لنسجد عن موطئ قدميه " ( مزمور 132 : 7 )
" ووقف داود الملك على رجليه وقال : اسمعوني يا إخوتي وشعبي ، كان في قلبي أن أبني بيت قرار لتابوت عهد الرب ولموطئ قدمي إلهنا وقد هيأت للبناء " ( أخبار الأيام الأول 28 : 2 )
وهكذا نرى أن يهوه هو الجالس فوق الكاروبين بمهابة ومجدٍ عظيم : " فأرسل الشعب إلى شيلوه وحملوا من هُناك تابوت عهد رب الجنود الجالس على الكاروبيم " ( صموئيل الأول 4 : 4 )

فتابوت عهد رب الجنود الذي تظلله خيمة الاجتماع ، هو بمثابة المقدس المتنقل الذي يرافق إسرائيل في كل تحركاتهم ووقوفهم أو مكوثهم في بقعة أرض أو ارتحالهم من سيناء حتى تشييد الهيكل الذي سيثبت فيه ويستقر حوله شعب إسرائيل في أرض الميعاد التي وعدهم بها الرب .


عموماً بتابوت عهد الرب ، يُظهر إله العهد أنه حاضر مع شعبه لا يُفارقهم إذ هو صار بنفسه لهم مرشد وقائد ورب يحميهم ويعرفهم كلمته ، ويسمع صلواتهم ويقودهم بنفسه نحو الخير الأسمى في حضرته المجيدة والمملوءة بهاء فائق ...*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[5]
حضـــــور الله كخبرة شركة وحياة أبدية
[4] تابع / أولاً : العهـــــد القـــــديم
تابع / ب - حضور الله وتابوت العهـــــد​أولاً : الله حاضـــــر بعملـــــه


أولاً : الله حاضر بعمله
في الواقع أن التابوت يُمثل حضور الله الفعال بعد الخروج من أرض العبودية إلى الدخول لأرض الموعد ، وأقدم ما ذُكر عنه : [ فارتحلوا من جبل الرب مسيرة ثلاثة أيام وتابوت عهد الرب راحل أمامهم مسيرة ثلاثة أيام ليلتمس لهم منزلاً (مكان للراحة مؤقت – فندق) ] (عدد 10: 33) ، فيظهر هنا الله نفسه كقائد وهو يقود تنقل شعبه في البرية ويعطيهم فترات راحة ليرتاحوا من مشقة السفر الصعب في البرية القاحلة ...

وكان يُقترن تنقل تابوت العهد بنشيد قوي يعبر عن هتاف الحرب الذي فيها الانتصار مؤكد بقوة : 
[ وعند ارتحال التابوت كان موسى يقول : قم يا رب فليتبدد أعداؤك ويهرب مبغضوك من أمامك ] (عدد 10: 35)
[ وكان عند دخول تابوت عهد الرب إلى المحلة ، أن جميع إسرائيل هتفوا هُتافاً عظيماً حتى ارتجت الأرض ] (1صموئيل 4: 5)

فهو شعار الحرب المقدسة ، يشهد باشتراك الله صاحب الجبروت والمعطي النصرة الحقيقية لشعبه المقدس : [ الرب رجل الحرب ، الرب اسمه ] (خروج15: 3) ؛ [ من هو هذا ملك المجد الرب القدير الجبار في القتال ] (مزمور24: 8) فهو الرب القدير الذي تمم وعده لشعبه الذي قدسه وعبر به الأردن وفتح له أريحا وأدخله ارض الميعاد حسب الوعد .

ومن هذا التاريخ الحربي يحتفظ التابوت بصفة مقدسة خاصة ورهيبة ونافعة في الوقت نفسه ، وأخذ يمثل عند الناس حضور الله الخاص وسط شعبه ، لذلك سموه باسم الرب : [ عند ارتحال التابوت ... يقول قم يا رب ... وعند حلوله كان يقول : أرجع يا رب ... ] (عدد10: 35، 36)

فالتابوت يُمثل مجد إسرائيل الخاص : [ فقالت (امرأة فينحاس) زال المجد (إيخابُود) من إسرائيل لأن تابوت الله قد أُخِذَ ] (1صم4: 22)
[ كيف غطى السيد بغضبه ابنة صهيون ، بالظلام ألقى من السماء إلى الأرض ، فخر إسرائيل ، ولم يذكر موطئ قدميه في يوم غضبه ] (مراثي 2: 1)

والتابوت هو قوة عزيزيعقوب [ أذكر يا رب داود كل ذُله ، كيف حلف للرب ونذر لعزيز يعقوب ، لا أدخل خيمة بيتي ، لا أصعد على سرير فراشي ، لا أُعطي وسناً (نُعاساً) لعيني ولا نوماً لأجفاني ، أو مقاماً للرب مسكناً لعزيز يعقوب ... لندخل إلى مساكنه لنسجد عند موطئ قدميه ... قم يا رب إلى راحتك أنت وتابوت عزك ] (مزمور132: 1 – 8)

والتابوت عموما – كما قلنا – يُعبِّر عن حضور الله القدوس ، لذلك يتمثل فيه شرط قداسة كل من يقترب منه [ وضرب أهل بيتشمس لأنهم نظروا إلى تابوت الرب ، وَضَرَبَ من الشعب خمسين ألف رجل وسبعين رجُلاً [ 50070 رجل ] ، فناح الشعب لأن الرب ضرب الشعب ضربة عظيمة ، وقال بيتشمس من يقدر أن يقف أمام الرب الإله القدوس ... ] (1صموئيل 6: 19 – 20)

[ وجمع داود أيضاً جميع المنتحبين في إسرائيل ، ثلاثين ألفاً ، وقام داود وذهب هو وجميع الشعب الذي معهُ من بعلة يهوذا ليُصعدوا من هُناك تابوت الله الذي يُدعى عليه بالاسم : اسم رب الجنود الجالس على الكاروبيم ، فاركبوا تابوت الله على عجلة جديدة وحملوه من بيت أبيناداب الذي في الأكمة ، وكان عُزَّه وأَخِيُو ابنا أبيناداب يسوقان العجلة الجديدة فأخذوهما من بيت أبيناداب الذي في الأكمة مع تابوت الله وكان أَخِيُو يسير أمام التابوت وداود وكل بيت إسرائيل يلعبون أمام الرب بكل أنواع الآلات من خشب السرو بالعيدان وبالرباب وبالدفوف وبالجنوك وبالصنوج ، ولما انتهوا إلى بيدر ناخُون مَد عُزه يده إلى تابوت الله وأمسكه ... فحمي غضب الرب على عُزه وضربه الله هُناك لأجل غَفَلِهِ فمات هناك لدى تاوبت الله ] (2صموئيل 6: 1 – 7)

وبينما يتمثل في التابوت شرط القداسة ، فهو يُعلن حرية الله الذي لا يسمح بأن يُسخره الشعب مع كونه لازال يعمل من أجل صالح الشعب [ أنظر للأهمية صموئيل الأول من الإصحاح 4 إلى الإصحاح 6]


ويبلغ التابوت قيمته وغايته عندما يأمر داود بحمله بمظهر العلانية وسط فرح الشعب في أورشليم : [ فاخبر الملك داود وقيل له : قد بارك الرب بيت عوبيد أدوم وكل ما لهُ بسبب تابوت الله ، فذهب داود وأَصعَدَ تابوت الله من بيت عوبيد آدوم إلى مدينة داود بفرح ، وكان لما خطا خطوة حاملوا تابوت الرب ست خطوات ، ذبح ثوراً وعجلاً معلوفاً . وكان داود يرقص بكل قوته أمام الرب ، وكان داود متمنطقاً بإفود من كتان ، فاصعد داود وجميع بيت إسرائيل تابوت الرب بالهتاف وبصوت البوق ، ولما دخل تابوت الرب مدينة داود أشرفت ميكال بنت شاول من الكوة ورأت الملك داود يطفر ويرقص أمام الرب . فاحتقرته في قلبها ، فأدخلوا تابوت الرب وأوقفوه في مكانه في وسط الخيمة التي نصبها له داود وأصعد داود محرقات أمام الرب وذبائح سلامة ، ولما انتهى داود من إصعاد المحرقات وذبائح السلامة بارك الشعب اسم رب الجنود وقسم على جميع الشعب ، على كل جمهور إسرائيل رجالاً ونساءً ، على كل واحد رغيف خبز وكأس خمر وقرص زبيب ، ثم ذهب كل الشعب ، كل واحد إلى بيته ورجع داود ليبارك بيته ] (2صموئيل 6: 12 – 20)

[ أرفعن أيتها الأرتاج رؤوسكن وارتفعن أيتها الأبواب الدهرية فيدخل ملك المجد ، من هو هذا ملك المجد . الرب القدير الجبار ، الرب الجبار في القتال . أرفعن أيتها الأرتاج رؤوسكن ، وارفعنها أيتها الأبواب الدهريات ، فيدخل ملك المجد . من هو هذا ملك المجد ، رب الجنود هو ملك المجد ] (مزمور24: 7 – 10)


وهكذا يُحمل التابوت حيث يجد مكان راحته ويستقر وسط الشعب ليعبر عن حضور الله بشخصه [ أنظر للأهمية مزمور 132: 1 – 17 ]
[ والآن قم أيها الرب الإله إلى راحتك أنت وتابوت عزك ، كهنتك أيها الرب الإله يلبسون الخلاص وأتقياؤك يبتهجون بالخير ] (2أيام 6: 41]

وبالطبع يُقيمه سُليمان في المقر الأخير للتابوت في الهيكل الذي بناه حسب أمر الرب وسط أورشليم لتكون مدينة الملك العظيم ومقر سكناه وسط شعبه الذي بتدبير فائق جمعهم وأخرجهم من أرض العبودية إلى أرض الموعد ويتعهدهم بحضوره الخاص ويرعاهم رعاية فائقة [ أنظر ملوك الأول 8 ]

وإلى ذلك الوقت (وقت استقراره النهائي في الهيكل) كان التابوت المتنقل بنوع ما تحت تصرف الأسباط . وبعد ذلك ينتقل العهد إلى عشيرة داود الذي يوحد الشعب : فسترث أورشليم والهيكل المميزات الخاصة بتابوت العهد [ أنظر للأهمية صموئيل الثاني 7: 1 – 17 ]*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*[6]
حضـــــور الله كخبرة شركة وحياة أبدية
[5] تابع / أولاً : العهـــــد القـــــديم
تابع / ب - حضور الله وتابوت العهـــــد​
ثانياً : الله حاضـــــر بكلمتـــــه


ثانياً : الله حاضر بكلمته 

وكما رأينا – سابقاً – أن التابوت يمثل حضور الله فهو أيضاً – بالطبع – مكان كلمة الله ، وذلك لأنه أولاً : يحتوي على لوحي الشريعة ، لذلك فهو يُخلد في إسرائيل الشهادة التي يعطيها الله عن نفسه ، لأن الله من خلال كلمته يعلن مشيئته لشعبه الخاص : [ ثم أعطى موسى عند فراغه من الكلام معهُ على جبل سيناء لوحي الشهادة ، لوحي حجر مكتوبين بإصبع الله ] (خروج31: 18)

ونجد الجواب الذي أجاب به موسى وإسرائيل على هذه الكلمة المكتوبة : [ خذوا كتاب التوراة هذا ، وضعوه بجانب تابوت عهد الرب إلهكم ليكون هُناك شاهداً عليكم ، لأني أنا عارف تمردكم ورقابكم الصلبة ، هوذا وأنا بعد حي معكم اليوم قد صرتم تقاومون الرب ، فكم بالحري بعد موتي ] (تثنية31: 26 – 27) ، ولنقارن هذه الكلمات بكلمات الرب يسوع نفسه [ إن سمع أحد كلامي ولم يؤمن ، فأنا لا أُدينه لأني لم آتٍ لأُدين العالم ، بل لأخلص العالم ، من رذلني ولم يقبل كلامي فلهُ من يُدينه ، الكلام الذي تكلمت به هو يُدينه في اليوم الأخير ] (يو12: 47 – 48)


فلفظة [ تابوت العهد ] و [ تابوت الشهادة ] تعبيران يدلان على التابوت في علاقته بقواعد العهد المنقوشة على اللوحين ، والتي تربط بين طرفي العهد [ الله والشعب المختار ] .

فالتابوت هو على وجه ما ، امتداد للقاء الله مع شعبه – حسب العهد – الذي تم عند جبل سيناء ، والذي أعلن الله مشيئته بوضوح في صورة شريعة وناموس مكتوب ، وبناء على ذلك نجد أنه كلما أراد موسى – أثناء رحلة بني إسرائيل في البرية نحو أرض الموعد – أن يستشير الله في أي أمر أو مشكلة أو في طريق السير ، يلتقي بالرب ويقف أمام تابوت العهد ليسمع منه المشورة والرأي : [ وأنا اجتمع بك هُناك ، وأتكلم معك من على الغطاء (فوق الكفارة) من بين الكروبين اللذين على تابوت الشهادة بكل ما أوصيك به إلى بني إسرائيل ] (خروج25: 22)

وأيضاً كلما أراد موسى أن يُصلي من أجل الشعب [أنظر عدد 14] ، فإنه كان يدخل الخيمة فيكلمه الرب من فوق التابوت كما يُكلم المرء صاحبه :
[ وأخذ موسى الخيمة ونصبها لهُ خارج المحلة بعيداً عن المحلة ، ودعاها خيمة الاجتماع ، فكان كل من يطلب (يستشير) الرب يخرج إلى خيمة الاجتماع التي خارج المحلة وكان جميع الشعب إذا خرج موسى إلى الخيمة يقومون ويقفون كل واحد في باب خيمته ، وينظرون وراء موسى حتى يدخل الخيمة ، وكان عامود السحاب إذا دخل موسى الخيمة ينزل ويقف عند باب الخيمة ويتكلم الرب مع موسى ، فيرى جميع الشعب عامود السحاب واقفاً عند باب الخيمة ، ويقوم كل الشعب ويسجدون كل واحد في باب خيمته ، ويكلم الرب موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يُكلم الرجل صاحبه ، وإذا رجع موسى إلى المحلة ، كان خادمه يشوع بن نون الغُلام لا يبرح من داخل الخيمة ] (خروج33: 7 – 11)
[ وكان موسى عند دخوله أمام الرب ليتكلم معه ينزع البرقع حتى يخرج ، ثم يخرج ويُكلم بني إسرائيل بما يُوصي ] (خروج34: 34] 

[ وقال الرب حالاً لموسى وهرون ومريم ، اخرجوا انتم الثلاثة إلى خيمة الاجتماع ، فخرجوا هم الثلاثة فنزل الرب في عامود سحاب ووقف في باب الخيمة ودعا هارون ومريم فخرجا كلاهما ، فال : اسمعا كلامي ، إن كان منكم نبي للرب فبالرؤيا أُسْتَعْلِنُ لهُ في الحلم أُكلمه ، وأما عبدي موسى فليس هكذا بل هو أمين في كل بيتي ، فماً إلى فم ، وعياناً أتكلم معهُ لا بالألغاز ، وشبه الرب يُعاين ] (عدد 12: 4 – 8) 


ومن خلال صلاة إشعياء أمام التابوت ، يتلقى دعوته كنبي : [ أنظر للأهمية أش 6: 1 – 8 ) ، وعلى هذا المثال – كما راينا في أشعياء – يلتقي المؤمن بالله أمام تابوت العهد والشهادة ، إما ليسمع كلمته كصموئيل النبي [ أنظر 1صم 3: 1 – 21 ] ، وإما لاستشارته عن طريق وساطة الكهنة – في العهد القديم – وهم حراس الشريعة ومفسروها [ وكتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة ، بني لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب ، ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل ، وأمرهم موسى قائلاً في نهاية السبع السنين في ميعاد سنة الإبراء في عيد المظال ، حينما يجيء جميع إسرائيل لكي يظهروا أمام الرب إلهك في المكان الذي يختاره تُقرأ هذه التوراة أمام كل إسرائيل في مسامعهم ] (تثنية 31: 9 – 11)
[ وللاوي قال : يُعلمون يعقوب أحكامك ، ولإسرائيل ناموسك ... ] (تثنية 33: 8و10)

وإما للصلاة كحنة النبيه : [ فقامت حنة بعد ما أكلوا في شيلوه وبعد ما شربوا ، وعالي الكاهن جالس على الكرسي عند قائمة هيكل الرب وهي مرة النفس ، فصلت إلى الرب وبكت بكاء ونذرت نذراً ... ] (أنظر 1صم 1: 9 – 19) 

أو كداود : [ فدخل الملك داود وجلس أمام الرب (التابوت) وقال : من انا يا سيدي الرب وما هو بيتي حتى أوصلتني إلى هاهنا ... ] (أنظر 2صم 7 : 18 – 19 ]

وهذا النوع من التقوى – في الصلاة والاتكال على الرب واحترامه وتقديره كسيد ورب – سينتقل هو أيضاً إلى الهيكل حينما يُبنى : (أنظر للأهمية 1ملوك 8: 1 – 335)

ونجد صلاة حزقيا واتكاله على الرب في منتهى الروعة وتوضح لنا مقدار التقوى : وهذه هي صلاته التي صلاها حينما أرسل ربشاقي [ من قادة جيش ملك أشور ] رسائل إلى حزقيا : [ فأخذ حزقيا الرسائل من أيدي الرسل وقرأها ثم صعد إلى بيت الرب ونشرها حزقيا أمام الرب ، وصلى حزقيا أمام الرب وقال : 
أيها الرب إله إسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم 
أنت هو الإله وحدك لكل ممالك الأرض ، أنت صنعت السماء والأرض .
أمل يا رب أُذنك واسمع ، افتح يا رب عينيك وانظر 
واسمع كلام سنحاريب الذي أرسله ليُعير الله الحي 
حقاً يا رب إن ملوك أشور قد خربوا الأمم وأراضيهم ودفعوا آلهتهم إلى النار 
ولأنهم لسوا آلهة ، بل صنعة أيدي الناس خشب وحجر فأبادوهم 
والآن أيها الرب إلهنا ، خلصنا من يده
فتعلم مملك الأرض كلها أنك أنت الرب الإله وحدك ] (2ملوك 19: 14 – 19)

وطبعاً من أجل صلاة حزقيا بغيان وطلب مجد الرب ، كانت النتيجة أن الرب سمع صلاته واستجاب وتمجد اسمه جداً .*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

[*7]
حضـــــور الله كخبرة شركة وحياة أبدية
[6] تابع / أولاً : العهـــــد القـــــديم
تابع / ب - حضور الله وتابوت العهـــــد​
ثالثاً : تابوت العهد في رجاء إسرائيل وفي العهد الجديد

بعد سنة[ 587 ق. م ] طلب أرميا من الشعب أن لا يتأسف بسبب اختفاء تابوت العهد ، لأن أورشليم الجديدة – وقد صارت مركز الأمم – ستكون هي نفسها عرش الله : [ ويكون إذ تكثرون وتثمرون في الأرض في تلك الأيام يقول الرب ، أنهم لا يقولون بعد تابوت عهد الرب ، ولا يخطر على بال ، ولا يذكرونه ، ولا يتعهدونه ، ولا يُصنع بعد . في ذلك الزمان يُسمون أورشليم كُرسي الرب ويجتمع إليها كل الأمم إلى اسم الرب إلى أورشليم ، ولا يذهبون بعد وراء عناد (تصلُّب) قلبهم الشرير ] (أرميا3: 16 – 17)

وفي نظام العهد الجديد لن تكون هُناك شريعة على حجر داخل تابوت مقدس ، بل ستنُقش الشريعة بإصبع الله في داخل القلب في هياكل ليست مصنوعة بيد بشر بل بيد الله نفسه أي الإنسان ... [ ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب ، وأقطع مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهداً جديداً ، ليس كالعهد الذي قطعته مع آبائهم يوم أمسكتهم بيدهم لأُخرجهم من أرض مصر حين نقضوا عهدي فرفضتهم يقول الرب ، بل هذا هو العهد الذي أقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب . أجعل شريعتي داخلهم (في باطنهم) وأكتبهاعلىقلوبهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً ولا يُعلمون بعد كل واحد صاحبهُ وكل واحد أخاهُ قائلين : أعرفوا الرب ؛ لأنهم كلهم سيعرفونني من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم يقول الرب . لأني أصفح عن آثامهم ولا أذكر خطيئتهم بعد ] (أرميا31: 31 – 34)


ويُستخدم حزقيال الوصف نفسه للتابوت ، فهو مقرّ الله المتنقل ، وذلك حتى يُبين أن المجد يهجُر الهيكل المدنس لكي يلحق بالمسبيين ، فإن الله سيكون حاضراً من ذلك الوقت في البقية الباقية الأمينة له ، أي في الجماعة المقدسة [ أنظر حزقيال من الإصحاح 9 إلى الإصحاح 11 ] .
وعلى ما يبدو أن اليهود كانوا يرجون عودة ظهور التابوت في نهاية الأيام وهذا وضح لنا في القصة المشهورة عند اليهود والمدونة في سفر المكابيين الثاني [ وجاء في هذه الكتابة أن النبي بمقتضى وحي صار إليه أُمر أن يذهب معه بالمسكن والتابوت حتى يصل إلى الجبل الذي صعد إليه موسى ورأى ميراث الله ، ولما وصل أرميا وجد كهفاً فأدخل إليه المسكن والتابوت ومذبح البخور ، ثم سد الباب فاقبل بعض من كانوا معهُ ليسموا الطريق فلم يستطيعوا أن يجدوه ، فلما أُعلم بذلك أرميا قال : أن هذا الموضوع سيبقى مجهولاً إلى أن يجمع الله شمل الشعب ويحمهم ، وحينئذٍ يُبرز الرب هذه الأشياء ويبدو مجد الرب والغمام ، كما ظهر في أيام موسى ، وحين سأل سُليمان أن يُقدس الموضع تقديساً بهياً إذ أشتهر وأبدى حكمته بتقديم الذبيحة لتدشين الهيكل وتتميمه ] (2مكابيين 2: 4 – 9)

طبعاً أرميا النبي من أكبر الشخصيات التي اعترف بها الدين اليهودي (2مكابيين15 : 13 – 15) ، وقد ذكرت كتب كثير غير معترف بها هذه التفاصيل التي ذكرناها في المكابيين . وهذه التفاصيل لا توافق التاريخ في الواقع ، لأن الخيمة قد زالت منذ أن بنى سُليمان الهيكل ، واختفى تابوت العهد ، وارميا التاريخي والنبي المعروف لا يأسى على اختفاؤه كما رأينا في ( أرميا3: 16) ، ولكن الغرض من هذه الرواية التي كُتبت من أجله هو تأكيد استمرار العبادة الشرعية ، وإن فُقدت الخيمة والتابوت [2مكابيين 1: 18] ، وربط هذا التدشين بتدشين الهيكل الأول عن يد سُليمان وتدشين الخيمة عن يد موسى النبي ...


عموما ما يهمنا هو ما يوضحه لنا الكتاب المقدس وهو استمرارية العبادة لله ، عبادة حقيقية باطنية داخليه بالإيمان والمحبة وليست بتابوت أو خيمة أو شكل خارجي أو رمز ، وهذا ما يؤكده سفر الرؤيا : [ وانفتح هيكل الله في السماء وظهر تابوت عهده في هيكله (( ورد في سفر الخروج أن تابوت العهد بُني على مثال التابوت السماوي ، وما نراه هنا هو هذا النموذج الأول والربط بين مكابيين ليكشف كمال العهد )) ، وحدثت بروق وأصوات رعود وزلزلة وبرد عظيم – كما حدث في الخروج عند استلام الشريعة ولقاء الله والعهد معه – ] (رؤيا 11: 19)


ويبُين العهد الجديد – عموماً – أن التابوت قد حقق إتمامه في المسيح يسوع كلمة الله المتجسد الذي يسكن بين البشر [ والكلمة صار جسداً ( صارْكس = بشر ، أي أن التجسد حقيقة وليست مجرد مظهر أو خيال ) وحلَّ ( سكن ) ( والترجمة اللفظية = نصب خيمته أو نضرب خيمته أو نضرب أساس الخيمة ، وهو تلميح إلى الهيكل مكان الحضور الإلهي وتجلي مجد الله ) بيننا ( فينا – حسب النص الأصلي اليوناني ) .. (يوحنا 1: 14) ، فقد أتانا كلمة الله متجسداً من أجل خلاصنا جاعلاً نفسه طريق النور للحياة [ ثم كلمهم يسوع أيضاً قائلاً أنا هو نور العالم ، من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة ] (يوحنا 8: 12)

وقد أصبح لنا جميعاً الكفارة الحقيقية [ الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله ] (رومية 3: 25) ؛ [ وهو كفارة لخطايانا (( مأخوذة هذه اللفظة من مفردات العهد القديم – في خروج 29: 36 إلى 37 – وهي توحي بذبيحة المسيح يسوع الطواعية على الصليب فأنه بصفته ذبيحة تكفير – رؤيا 5: 9 إلى 10 – يشفع فينا الآن عند أبيه ))) ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً ] (1يوحنا 2: 2)
[ في هذا هي المحبة ليس أننا أحببنا الله ، بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا ] (1يوحنا 4: 10)
منقووووووول

*


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2010)

> *باختصار شديد
> 
> الله حاضر مع الإنسان في كل حال من الأحوال ، فهو قريب جداً منه ، بل يُمكننا القول أنه أقرب إليه من نفسه ، يُتابع مسيرته الطويلة عبر التاريخ وكل الأيام بهدوء دون ضجة ليقوده للخلاص الأبدي والحياة الأبدية !!!
> والله حاضر بعمله في الخليقة وفي الإنسان وكل الظروف المحيطة به ، وحاضر على الأخص في الذين يحبونه كبنين بالتبني في المسيح ، وعموماً هو حاضر في كل زمان ومكان ، والإنسان يشهد لحضوره بالاتحاد السري به وإظهار ذلك في أعماله وبالأكثر المحبة
> ...


 
*
موضوع جميل جدا جدا

ومجهود رااائع

شكرااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*



الله حاضر مع الإنسان في كل حال من الأحوال ، فهو قريب جداً منه ، بل يُمكننا القول أنه أقرب إليه من نفسه ، يُتابع مسيرته الطويلة عبر التاريخ وكل الأيام بهدوء دون ضجة ليقوده للخلاص الأبدي والحياة الأبدية !!!
والله حاضر بعمله في الخليقة وفي الإنسان وكل الظروف المحيطة به ، وحاضر على الأخص في الذين يحبونه كبنين بالتبني في المسيح ، وعموماً هو حاضر في كل زمان ومكان ، والإنسان يشهد لحضوره بالاتحاد السري به وإظهار ذلك في أعماله وبالأكثر المحبة [ المُترجمة في طاعة الوصية ] التي هي الدليل الحقيقي على حضور الله في قلب الإنسان وفكره ، ودليل قاطع على الاتحاد الصادق مع الله في المسيح بالروح القدس ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

**نصدق وعودك كل وعودك يا رب*
*ارئع موضوعك اختى مونيكا *
*شكراا لدعوتك ولى عوده للتكمله*
*حقيقى تسلم ايدك*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> مونيكا حبيبتى
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كاندى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع دسم جداااا ورائع بالفعل 
اشكرك عزيزتي مونيكا 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
ومني احلي تقيم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zama (10 ديسمبر 2010)

تأمل جميل و قيم ، فائدته أبلغ من أي كلمة شكر ..

أشكرك يا أمي  ..

تقييم لحضرتك  ..

أعلي تقييم للموضوع ..


----------



## happy angel (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسى حببتى موضوع جميل جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> 
> ومجهود رااائع
> ...



*أشكرك أخى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> *نصدق وعودك كل وعودك يا رب*
> *ارئع موضوعك اختى مونيكا *
> *شكراا لدعوتك ولى عوده للتكمله*
> *حقيقى تسلم ايدك*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​



*أشكرك أخى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> موضوع دسم جداااا ورائع بالفعل
> اشكرك عزيزتي مونيكا
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> ومني احلي تقيم
> ربنا يباركك



*أشكرك حبيبتى ميرو  لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> تأمل جميل و قيم ، فائدته أبلغ من أي كلمة شكر ..
> 
> أشكرك يا أمي  ..
> 
> ...



*أشكرك إبنى مينا  لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حببتى موضوع جميل جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*أشكرك هابى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (10 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع قيم جداااااااااا
ميرسى يا مامتى 
يسوع يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​


----------



## القسيس محمد (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك تعبك 
موضوع مفيد ورائع
وانا حطيته فى ملف ورفعته عشان اللى يحب يرفعه على جهازه
وده رابط الملف
رابط مباشر
http://www.m5zn.com/ddl.php?download_code=121110001208zqahgewhdi3

حضـــــور الله كخبرة شركة وحياة أبدية
ربنا يباركك
 وده رابط تانى للملف


الله كخبرة شركة وحياة أبدية​


----------



## أَمَة (13 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع وقيم ومفيد لحياتنا الروحية.
تسلم يدك يا مونيكا والرب يبارك جهودك ويكللها دائما بالنعمة وخلاص النفوس.
يستحق التقييم.


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوف مفيد جداا وشامل
ميرسى ليكى مامتى
ربنايبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اختى مونيكا الموضوع يتلخص فى حضور الله فى حياتنا الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك 
مجهود رائع وموضوع عظيم يستحق التقييم


----------



## christianbible5 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع يا غالية...*

*ربنا يبارك عمرك... بالفعل موضوع متكامل وبحث دقيق جدا...*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع قيم جداااااااااا
> ميرسى يا مامتى
> يسوع يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​





* أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك
وكل سنة وأنتى طيبة​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ابو دميانه قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> موضوع مفيد ورائع
> وانا حطيته فى ملف ورفعته عشان اللى يحب يرفعه على جهازه
> وده رابط الملف
> ...



أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
أشكرك لتعبك ومجهودك
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> موضوع رائع وقيم ومفيد لحياتنا الروحية.
> تسلم يدك يا مونيكا والرب يبارك جهودك ويكللها دائما بالنعمة وخلاص النفوس.
> يستحق التقييم.



* أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
وأشكرك على التقييم
الرب يباركك
وكل سنة وأنتى طيبة​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوف مفيد جداا وشامل
> ميرسى ليكى مامتى
> ربنايبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*



* أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك
وكل سنة وأنتى طيبة​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ramzy1913 قال:


> اختى مونيكا الموضوع يتلخص فى حضور الله فى حياتنا الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك
> مجهود رائع وموضوع عظيم يستحق التقييم



*أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك
وكل سنة وأنت طيب​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا غالية...*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك عمرك... بالفعل موضوع متكامل وبحث دقيق جدا...*



*أشكرك  لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك
وكل سنة وأنت طيب​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 مايو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## ramzy1913 (22 مايو 2012)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 يونيو 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> موضوع مفيد ورائع
> وانا حطيته فى ملف ورفعته عشان اللى يحب يرفعه على جهازه
> وده رابط الملف
> ...




*اشكرك استاذى لمرورك الجميل ولتعب محبتك فى رفع الملف
الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## aymonded (29 يونيو 2014)

سلام في الرب/ الأخت العزيزة والمحبوبة في المسيح *مونيكا 57* حقيقي باسم ربنا يسوع اشكرك لدوام تدقيقك في وضع الموضوعات الهامة للغاية والمفيدة للجميع، وصليلي كتير، ويا ريت اللي رفع الموضوع في ملف ينتظر إلى ان يكمل لأن  الموضوع ناقص ولا زال جاري كتابته، وفيه بعض التعديلات الهامة للغاية، فرح الرب  يملأ حياتنا كلنا بهجة وسلام، ولنُصلي دائماً لبعضنا البعض كونوا معافين​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

*اشكر حضرتك لمرورك الجميل وفعلا الموضوع مهم ومفيد لذلك تم رفعة
اما لكون الموضوع له بقية فلا اعلم لانى يوم اعجبنى ونقلته واوضحت لكم انه منقول فى مشاركة 8
وقت ان تم نقلة لم  اجد سوى هذه المشاركات 
كون معافى​*


----------



## aymonded (29 يونيو 2014)

أنا عارف وباعتذر لأني انا اللي مقصر جداً ومش كملته إلى الآن ووقفت عند هذه الأجزاء
وباعتذر مرة أخرى لتقصيري وبإذن يسوع اقدر اخلصه وأعدل فيه، بعد لما انتهي من الموضوعات التي لم تكتمل بعد
فقط صليلي كتير يا أغلى أخت عزيزة عندي كما للجميع، النعمة معك آمين
​


----------

